# Twinstar s series



## Conort2 (4 Jul 2018)

Hi

Thinking about upgrading my chihiros rgb and getting a twinstar s series. Before I go spend a load on a new light just wanted to hear people's feed back who already have this light. Is the colour rendition really as good as the videos and pics show? How is the spread? 

That's the main issue with my chihiros it's quite bright directly underneath but either side is comparatively dim. Build quality looks a lot better than the chihiros as it should be for the price difference! looks like a decent kit but would like to hear first hand experiences.

Cheers Conor


----------



## Siege (5 Jul 2018)

Hi,

I have the 600S. Am really pleased with it. Yes it does look like the videos in real life. You can see them on George Farmer and Aquarium Gardens You Tube videos if you haven’t seen them already.

Worth getting a dimmer also as is bright on full power and you might not always need that much.

Might be worth visiting Aquarium Gardens to see them as you aren’t too far.

What tank do you have?


----------



## Conort2 (5 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the 600S. Am really pleased with it. Yes it does look like the videos in real life. You can see them on George Farmer and Aquarium Gardens You Tube videos if you haven’t seen them already.
> 
> ...



Oh good news, wasn't sure if t was some crafty editing.

I have a custom built tank that's 30inches long by 20inches front to back so the chihiros doesn't give me a good enough spread at all. It's very direct without much of a spread. 

Does anyone know if the dimmer that comes with the chihiros would work on the twinstar. I will be going for the sa model and online seemed to show it coming with a dimmer, is that not the case?

Cheers conor


----------



## Siege (5 Jul 2018)

Yes the Twinstar 600SA will do the job. You will have a gap at each end of 3 inches.

Front to back your tank is the same as my EA Aquascaper 600 so no problem there.

No they don’t come with a dimmer. That is £15 extra. Check out the threads on the Hinterfield section about their controller. Not sure what comes with your current light. Others may know if it’ll work with a small size adaptor on the Twinstar.


----------

